# Carp smoked a la Plank



## gravey (Mar 16, 2010)

Mmmmm......Best carp recipe I've seen in years!

3 carp (about 5 lbs.)
5 T. Butter, melted
1 bottle very cheap white wine
Parsley
Lemon slices
12x2x4-in. plank

Place carp on plank and pour melted butter over both.

Place plank and carp on smoker for 12 hours. During the 12 hours, drink the very cheap bottle of white wine.

Remove plank and carp from smoker and garnish with lemon and parsley. Then remove the carp and eat the plank.

Enjoy!

Serves: 0
Calories: (depends on if you drank the white wine)

_My apologies to the mods if this is in the wrong section!_


----------



## flyhigh123 (Mar 16, 2010)

is it just me that doesn't understand this joke? Seen it at least 2-3 other times, but just isn't funny...

everyone slams how bad carp tastes, but when asked if they have ever tried carp, 99% of time, its no...

so i wonder how carp got the bad wrap?


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 16, 2010)

One Word:  *BONES*


----------



## gravey (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually really like carp. The whole reason I really thought it was funny is the fact that I found it in an old KCBS recipe book..


----------



## guvna (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm a fish monger per-se i can can comfortably tell you that carp is gross. i apologize to those who think otherwise. and what's with yom kippur? whitefish, carp, giffeltefish? gross, gross and gross, respectively... sorry.


----------



## erain (Mar 22, 2010)

i think its a good thing that people are  starting to use the fish categorised as rough fish by many. i remember the days when catfish were in the same category and even yellow perch did not have a limet on them. remember seeing the ice littered with them, people wouldnt throw them back in the water.

i can see where carp could be considered a rough fish of sorts as it does not compare to walleye and panfish in its eating potential. but it does make a fairly decent smoked fish if taken from clean cool waters and the smaller fish are used. 

not sure how whitefish got mixed into this group but imho, whitefish and lake trout are the two best fish in north america for smoking. whitefish is also a great commercial fish on the great lakes with many fine restaurants including it in thier menus.


----------



## guvna (Mar 22, 2010)

i knew my post would ruffle a few feathers... that's my way of getting the most out of you!


----------



## erain (Mar 22, 2010)

i forgot to add that the lake whitefish is also a salmonoid, member of the fish family that includes all salmon, trout, chars, etc... all renowned for their excellent eating.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 22, 2010)

An old farmer down the road would smoke some carp every spring and it was always a treat to eat.  Don't knock it till ya try it.


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow not really any carp fans here.  When carp is brined and smoked right i think its a real treat almost taste like ham.......almost.


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I think the joke is funny as He!!.


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 22, 2010)

I liked the joke also. Yes I have eaten carp before.


----------

